# PPS-Pro progress report...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, it's been 2 weeks since I switched my 10 over to PPS-Pro. I am happy to report all appears to be well. I have noticed no change in growth rates, no change in algae (gda is still somewhat of an issue as my glass is getting a little dirtier, but I'm going to let that go a while). I have done no water changes.

I had planned to keep track of nitrate and phosphate levels, but never got around to testing. I still want to see just to get a feel if it's steady or varying up/down. 

Edward - a question for you. I have typically had a little higher PO4 levels in all my tanks than most folks ascribe to. Have you ever tried mixing up the PPS solution with higher amounts of PO4? Any thoughts/feelings, etc?

Thanks, and I will keep this thread posted every 1-2 weeks to report the progress.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS-Pro progrss report...*

Hi Bert,
With PPS-Classic we had many opportunities to dose, monitor and maintain any PO4 levels with the use of SS and PF solutions. Based on the data we have found the most common dosing ratios and levels. 

The PO4 aquarium levels may be quite confusing at first but then we have to understand that plants take PO4 very fast and use it later. Will plants take more? Certainly, but do they need more? No.This strategy has benefits. Fish load generating PO4 will be cleaned up by plants and the dosed nutrient will not be accumulating in aquarium. Plants can make aquarium water cleaner then your tap is.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Update...

3 weeks later (5 weeks total time), and tank is doing fine. This tank always had gsa on the glass during my weekly water change routines, now it seems to be slowly abating! I must say I like the idea of not HAVING to do a weekly water change. I am doing changes now every 2-3 weeks, or if I do a major prune/uprooting, as I did yesterday. I had been concerned that my B. japonica would not do as well, since it tends to like a little higher N, in my experience. But it's done great.

I am also going to be changing over one of my 50's to the PPS-Pro. Yesterday I did a major uprooting/re-planting of a large stand of C. wendtii, figured it was a good time to do the changeover, so I wouldn't have a massive meltdown. More to come...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Good to hear PPS is working for you. I currently run this system on my 55 and my growth rates are through the roof. So big i have more Hydrocotle again to sell. AND it has my GSA has started to clear up on it's own.


----------

